
Slim.js – lightweight, faster than polymer - eavichay
For those who are interested in web development using custom elements (web components) and native API.<p>slim.js 3 was released with major improvements: 50% reduced code size (5K gz), faster implementation (overall score faster than react 16.0-rc), and a more friendly api.<p>documentation: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;slimjs.com
github: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;eavichay&#x2F;slim.js
benchmark comparison: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;rawgit.com&#x2F;krausest&#x2F;js-framework-benchmark&#x2F;1922d6b922816b5b7f5c81fecf7a950df7bc005e&#x2F;webdriver-ts-results&#x2F;table.html<p>slim.js is a new library aiming for future compatibility with browsers, ease of use and performance. It is based on native custom elements API and enables developers to write modern web applications faster and in a declarative manner.
======
darkwinx
It should be posted on Show HN You an read the rules here >>
[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html)

------
mromanuk
The website renders badly in iOS

